# Abscess-Called Vet



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Well Coco and I have been dealing with an abscess on her face. 

We went in 2 weeks ago and had it lanced from the inside. The swelling did not go down so I took her back and they put a drain in a week ago today. The drain was taken out on Saturday and it is healing nice. Some scar tissue. 

I tried to clean her up a bit lastnight without hurting her but I made the little scab bleed a little bit. I also noticed that she is itching at it a bit BUT the wound is STINKY. It kind of smells like roadkill on a hot day (sorry). 

Any thoughts? Has anyone ever dealt with this before? I know they are stinky wounds but shouldn't that be going away? Another call to the vet in order?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Abscess*

The smell is pus and infection. Read the abscess sticky for info.

I think you should really try flushing it out with some saline - or call your vets to reccommend something (perhaps medicated) to flush it out with.

Abscesses are great for re-building themselves - it'll disappear and come back within days. Maybe call your vets for an opinion - maybe they can flush it and give it a good cleaning out for you?


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Abscess*

I'll give the vet a call today. I'm not sure how I can flush it out as it is already scabbed where the drain was. 

UGH I'd sooner have her have it somehwere else on her body if she was going to have it rather than her face. Probably so painful. 

I'll see what the vet says. I'm almost afraid to call him. He didn't seem willing to do much more for her after he cut her the second time  . He seems to think that it could be an infected tumor but I don't think it is. He is the best rat vet in our area (the others were terrible so I kind of had to settle) but I don't think he realzies that an abscess can come back a few times :x


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Abscess*

I have a boy with a jaw abscess at the moment that is refusing to burst - I feel for you.

Facial abscesses are right pains in the a$$, and likely to reoccur.

You should talk to your vet about a squeeze/flush regime for it. You should also make sure that scab does not stay on there - you'll need to soak it off ASAP. Once it scabs, the abscess is able to form a pocket again, therefore refilling with pus and bringing you back to square one.

What is most important right now is that you let it heal from the inside out - keep that scab open, keep it clean and it might not look pretty, but it's going to be the best attack. The scab should be the last thing form for the healing process of the abscess 

Hope that helps


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Abscess*

I'll get the scab off tonight. Its hard because I have to do these things by myself. She HATES when I touch her face but she'll have to deal with it. 

The abscess actually never burst. I took her in for facial swelling and thats when they decided that they would lance it from the inside. 

The scab is very small where the drain was so I'll try to get it off. 

This is so frustrating for me. I have never dealt with this before. 

I sometimes feel that the vet doesn't want to bother her anymore because she is over 2.


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Abscess*



Crystal said:


> I'll get the scab off tonight. Its hard because I have to do these things by myself. She HATES when I touch her face but she'll have to deal with it.
> 
> The abscess actually never burst. I took her in for facial swelling and thats when they decided that they would lance it from the inside.
> 
> ...


So sad, but true, some vets just don't have hope


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Abscess*

While I've never dealt with an abcess on a rat, my cat gets them about once a month. Our routine with him is wash the surface, to drain the pus, clean it with hydrogen peroxide and then cover in either topical antibiotic cream (neosporin) or Iodine. We do that at least twice a day. Normally that routine clears it up in a few days, if it doesn't subside or keeps recurring, we get some antibiotics from the vet. Did you get any from yours?


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Abscess*

Yes she was on Baytril and then they changed it. I can't remember off the top of my head what it is. I'll have to look when I get home. 

Its so hard to drain the pus by myself. Any tips? I'll check out the abscess sticky also.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Abscess*

I tend to (and this is quite gross) put my fingers either side of it, rub it gently (to dislodge the pus) then try and get my fingers behind it as much as possible and push the pus upwards towards the surface of the skin.

The first time is usually the worst - loads of smelly cottage cheese stuff should ooze out (but I would imagine your vet has dislodged a lot of this while lancing). When you get all of that out - it's flush time. Yum 

Antibiotics are good after an abscess bursts - but while it is still 'in tact' it is just an impenitrable (sp) bubble of pus. When it burts, it gains a blood supply, so abs can get to the abscess and begin treating it.

Where on the face is the abscess?

Edit: forgot to add. What's the dosage of abs like? Facial abscesses in particular have to be treated aggressively - perhaps speak to your vet about a) increasing the dose if it's a smaller 'precautionary' dose he's giving her or b) ask for a strong antibiotic that is good at penetrating asbcesses and getting at bits most abs don't get to. A non-steroid based may also be worth asking about - Jake's abscess swells terribly around his jaw, but when he gets his anti-inflammatory it takes away the swelling. The pus is left - but it eases discomfort somewhat, or so I've found


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Abscess*

It may be gross but I'm willing to do whatever it may be to help her. I just want the rest of her life to be happy and healthy. 

I'll try what you mentioned. Its just so hard to get my fingers by her little face and even though she is fat she can squirm. 

The abscess is on her face kind of where her jaw hinges. 

She weighs 1.7LBS and the dose is 0.22cc or whatever the little syringe is. 

I'm going to call today and hope that he will see her tomorrow. I'm going to mention perhaps a stronger medicine. He seems to only stick with Baytril and Doxy. 

The vet did get most of that junk out but it doesn't really look like there is much more in there. UGH.

I'm so scared of hurting her.


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Abscess*

To get the pis out, your first need to bring the abscess to a head since you said it scabbed over again. Make a warm compress from either a rag or some gauze and hold it to the abscess and gently massage it. Don't squeeze an abscess that hasn't already opened. Once it is open, gently squeeze as much pus as you can out. Make sure your hands and her skin are clean and then clean it afterwards as well (I use hydrogen peroxide).


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Abscess*

I was using a warm compress but I couldn't get her to sit still therefor it never came to a head so they vet just went ahead and lanced it but I'll try some more.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Abscess*

The abscess itself - does it feel like it's attached to bone? Or can you get fingers around it (in the skin)?










Jakes is within the skin of his jaw. If it feels attached to the bone - perhaps you should reccommend your vet investigate the possibility of a tooth abscess?


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Abscess*

Hers is up a little more kind of where her jaw hinges. Jake's looks like an actual pimple or abscess to me but hers is about as round as a dime. 

When he had her in for the first lancing he knocked her out and checked her teeth. Do you think I should insist that I want him to check again?

I at first thought it was a growth on her bone but the vet said otherwise.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I called the vet and my grandmother is going to drop her off tomorrow morning between 8:30 and 9:00 and I am to pick her up before 7PM. I would drop her off but I have to be at work for 8AM. 

Anyway, he said he would check things out. I mentioned checking her teeth again. 

Is there anything else that I should mention? What other medicine is out there besides Baytril and Doxy that is strong? 

I'm afraid he doesn't know enough to get her through this but as I said I had to settle as he was the most knowledgeable in the area. 

UGH I HATE ABSCESS!

I'm going to go home and get at her with the warm compress. Maybe I can try wrapping her in a towel?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My vet says to wrap their head in a warm facecloth (not too hot, remember their ears, eyes and nose are sensitive) - luckily Jake will sit still long enough for a couple of compresses so I've not seen how well that works, but it could be worth a try


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I was just up to check on her and she is fine. 

However it looks like there is something wanting to come out of where the incision was. 

I'm getting ready to go up and compress it and try to squeeze it some. 

I'm talking myself into it becuase I'm scared of squeezing her and hurting her face.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I went upstairs to give her the warm compress and I did my best but she kept getting away from me. I don't have any help.

I did try to squeeze it because it looked like something wanted to come out and she SCREAMED and now I'm TERRIFIED. I'm in tears. 

Its smelly.

I'm afraid that the vet is going to give me news tomorrow that I don't want to hear.

I feel terrible.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's probably quite painful for her - as it would be for us.  Poor thing

Good luck at the vets, my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes she went off this morning at 7:30. I'll pick her up around 4 or so. 

I hope when he smells her he realizes that it isn't right and he does something about it. I think he needs to re-open it and drain it again and leave it open so I could drain it too and give her some stronger meds. 

UGH I get so frustrated when my animals are sick and I can't make them better.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Same here - I wish you (and her) the best of luck.

My regular vet has been trying to treat a URI without luck for months now - and I saw a new vet today who seems really interested in treating her. She spent 15 mins before the consult looking for meds, then another 40 minutes during the consult looking up dosages and more information (even better - we did it together) We've ended up changing her treatment regime completely and I feel very confident this time.

Surprises do happen - all I can tell you about your vet is that ll you can do (if he is the best for you right now) is do your own research. Push your ideas and ask lots of questions. Sometimes we've no choice but to become the doctor


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

We're home. The vet was able to get more pus out of it again. However he did it with a needle and didn't open it up so I can squeeze it on my own GRRR. I won't touch it tonight just maybe a warm compress. She is a bit swelled from him poking at her. 

Anyway, he called me at work. He was having trouble looking in her mouth. He would gas her and get her out & then by the time he was able to get her mouth open she would be awake again. Does that sound right? Anyway, he called me to tell me that there is an injectable anesthetic (sp?) that he can use but there is always the chance that she may not make it through and may have respiratory problems. So I said not to do it. He was able to gas her and get more pus out and he is sending it out for testing (I donâ€™t know why he didnâ€™t do this in the beginning). He was able to get another quick look in her mouth and didnâ€™t see anything. Heâ€™s going to check out the cells tomorrow and figure out what bacteria if any is causing this that way we can adjust her medicine as needed. IF it is cancer he doesnâ€™t feel that he can operate on her properly. He is worried about facial nerves and everything else. He feels it would be best for me to just make her comfortable. If it is bacteria we will adjust her meds. He seems to think that there is something else causing this rather than just a plain old abscess. 

She doesnâ€™t smell anymore. Sheâ€™s in her cage with food & water. Any pointers to get her to take her Baytril any better? I have tried EVERYTHING and she can still pick it out!

Dr. wanted to hold off on stronger antibiotics (UGH) until he gets the sample sorted out. They had a bottle of Doxy there but said they would have to sell me the whole bottle and it would go bad within 2 weeks (I donâ€™t know if thatâ€™s right). 

Weâ€™ll see how she does. Iâ€™m always full of questions when I go there. He usually takes my suggestions rather well. All of my animals see him. 

Iâ€™m glad to hear you are seeing a better vet. I hope everything works out for your furkid. 

By the way I forgot to mentionâ€¦If I did my calculations right then Coco should be 2.5 years in March. Iâ€™m not exactly sure how old she was when I got her (I rescued her out of a feeder bin).


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You can always ask for Doxy capsules - then mix them with water. That way they can dispense you a few at a time (and if mixed with water and kept in a fridge, it will keep for about 2 weeks I believe - although I only use mine for a week to be on the safe side) But you may need something a bit more than Doxy.

It's good he's doing those tests - at least you'll know what you're looking at tomorrow. Good luck!

As for Baytril - have you tried mixing it with yoghurt? (I use a babyfood yoghurt) and give them a teaspoon full - I don't often have problems with them taking in this way out of an egg-cup or something similar


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I'll keep that in mind. I don't know if he has Doxy capsules but it doesn't hurt to ask. 

Now the lump is bigger than it has EVER been. Its Sunday so of course I can't get him today. 

I'm going to chase her around with a warm compress and see what happens. However, it looks like it has a little dark spot in the middle. Does that mean its coming to a head and it may now bust?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think so, that's what Jake's did and two days later it burst


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I've been up there with the warm wash rag PI$$ING her off but the last time I was just up there I was able to get some out onto the wash rag. Should I squeeze it?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know - you'll have to decide. If stuff (pus) is coming out, try to gently squeeze it, as long as it's not stressing her out too much. See if it's lose enough to expel any. If not - continue with the compresses. The main thing is to keep it open.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

I was able to gently squeeze it and get some green stinky pus out. My grandmother is going to hold her while I squeeze it again. 

My question is: It is draining where the incision was for the drain. How am I to get it flushed out if it is on the underside of her face? I'm just happy to be getting something out of it but I want to clean it too.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Now that it is open you have to keep it cleaned out. Soften any scab that reforms to open it up at least twice a day then using a saline solution (my fav since it is all there at home and works well, but there are others as well, like diluted betadine) and using a medicating syringe, flush out any pus. Do this until it heals from the inside out.

The rat's body is very effective at forming abscesses and walling off any foreign body or infections, so if you leave any matter in there and it heals over, then the abscess will keep recurring.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

It is so frustrating. 

Can I use saline solution for contact lenses? If not can I buy it at the store?

I have one problem..The scab isn't large enough for me to get anything up in there to flush it out. I'm going to try later to open up the other scab on the upper part of her face and see what that does. Its quite thick so I'm going to try to soften it up before I go pulling at it. 

I gave it another quick squeeze and I can tell that it already went down. She scratch the $hit out of me!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I use contact solution saline for eye problems etc for them - but for abscesses big enough to flush I just use a little salt in warm water (I don't remember the ratio, but I did find a site telling you "The easiest way to make up a saline solution is to dissolve one teaspoonful of salt in a pint of boiling water and then let it cool.")

Good luck with this - now you've started that light at the end of the tunnel has started burning. If you can't flush it, keep with the compresses and expelling any pus you can - right now, Jake's isn't flushable, but I do compress and squeeze twice daily so that it stays open enough. Each time you get rid of some stuff inside - another little bit can start healing. That's how I look at it anyway (the optimistic viewpoint)

Keep going at this, unless she starts stressing out. Sometimes I find that a few short sessions are easier than a couple of longer ones - for the rat. They don't seem to stress too much.

How well is she taking her meds now?


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

another method of bringing the abscess to a head is to fill the tub with water thats really hot....as hot as u can stand on your skin. like not scalding, but hot ya know. keep the door shut while u fill it up, keep the warmth in... and fill it up so that at the deep end she'll have to swim a little bit, not too deep. if u do that and then put her in the tub to have a nice calm soak for a bit. no toys, no suds...just a nice hot soak. after a bit she'll probly put her like chin and stuff in the water and soak it because it makes it feel better too. let her chill for about half an hour or more if she's ok with it (or till the water gets chilly). then just drain the tub and get a nice big fluffy towel and put it in the tub, just like drop it in there so that it gets crumpled so she can go hide and dry off being warm. when shes mostly dry, like barly damp scoop her up in the towel and go sit either on the toilet or in a nice quiet spot in a chair with her wrapped in the towel. just sit there and let her groom in your arms.... and she'll groom and maybe scratch her abscess and pop it....if she does then take her back into the bathroom and flush and clean it......if she doesnt pop it then put her in her cage to chill. and go back to check later and chances are that she'll have popped it then u go flush and dress it.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for that tid bit. That sounds like a GREAT idea BUT we don't have a tub. We got it removed about 2 years ago and got one big stand up shower. I wonder if I could do it in the sink? I guess it wouldn't be the same and its a lot smaller.

Thanks Ration. I'm kind of seeing the light but I'm still concerned of course. Now her little eye where I was squeezing is all watery and she just looks terrible. Her face looks a bit better but she looks terrible. I'm sure I tired her out and stressed her out (she screamed) during the squeezing process. 

I am going to call the vet tomorrow to see if he got a look at the sample he took (he was supposed to call me Friday GRRR) and ask him about the stronger meds because apparently what she has ins't cutting it. She looked better before she went back to him on Thursday. Lastnight & today were her worst.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The only thing I would worry about with that method is water that hot. I know that *I* would find it painful getting in a bath that hot.

Edit - you posted while I was writing 

She may just be stressed and in pain. Have you discussed pain meds with your vet? Something like metacam? It won't help during the expelling, but it might take the edge off during the day and make her a little happier.

Let us know about the swab results (I'm interested to see what he reccommends)

Good luck, sounds like both of you are having a hard time of it *HUG*


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes shes definitely stressed. She scratched my arm up pretty good in the process. She had enough of me poking at her. I think I'll actually let her alone for the rest of the night and try again tomorrow. 

I will mention the metacam. My vet is kind of being an @ss about it. I mean he is nice but right of way hes always talking PTS because she is 2.5 years old. How can anyone do that to an animal who is still eating, drinking, going to the bathroom and still interacting? I just don't get it. 

We are both definitely have a hard time of it. Especially that this is the first time I have dealt with any of this. I panic so easily. 

I don't want to have to make that decision for her. I just want her to be healthy and happy for the rest of her life. 

Thank you.

EDIT: Not only is her eye watery but it also looks swollen. It looks like the white of her eye won't go away. I know its normal to see it once in a while but it won't go away. Like its too swollen or something.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've heard that can happen with ulcers/abscesses behind the eye (it's something my vet looked into when Daphne's eyeball suddenly burst and her other eye started to swell). I'm not going to lie to you, if the ulcer has invaded behind her eye and is pushing it outwards, it's not good at all.

My vet did a FNA (fine needle aspiration) behind Daphne's eyeball (basically - inserted a needle behind into the cavity behind her eye to see if there was any fluid/pus present) but at the age your girl is, I think she's been through a lot getting the swabs, drain etc. I'm not sure if a vet would risk it. (ask though, I hope I'm wrong about the reason for the bulging)

Don't let him force you into any decisions - at the end of the day, you know your rat more than he does. He can detatch his emotions, but he won't see how she is behaving etc. Only you can know if she's truly 'ready'.

Seriously, good luck. I know how hard things like these can be and I'm sorry you both have to go through it


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's weird that he had to send off to see if there was any bacteria. Maybe to send off to see specific bacteria but a slide and microscope can tell you right away if there is bacteria in there or not.

Push for the metacam. Not only will that help with the pain but it will help with inflamation as well. Don't let him bully you about that. Also you might ask him if he's willing to inject the place with lidocane and open it up a little larger so you are able to flush more effieciently. Also ask for a curved tip syringe as these are a Godsend for flushing out small hole abscesses. I used one with Bert's. He had a horrible suture reaction to his neuter and had two very large abscesses on his neuter site so I had to do the whole flushing twice a day for almost 3 weeks before it was completely normal. I think even now there is a tiny pin point of a scab where one was and it's been quite a while, but no infection. I'm geussing it will take a while for his body to get used to it.

If he mentions PTS tell him straight up 'Look some rats can live 4 years. She's eating, drinking, playing and doing really well and just has this one very fixable problem. I really don't think your in the business of euthanising treatable pets with many months more of qualilty life ahead of them' or something along the lines. You're a good client so he better listen.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> If he mentions PTS tell him straight up 'Look some rats can live 4 years. She's eating, drinking, playing and doing really well and just has this one very fixable problem. I really don't think your in the business of euthanising treatable pets with many months more of qualilty life ahead of them' or something along the lines. You're a good client so he better listen.


Poppy, I'll have to get you to call my vet when he's being particularily a$$y, and do all my grumping for me :lol:


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes I wish you could call my vet for me. I can be a pushover. 

I'm sorry I said it wrong...He was going to send it out if he saw any cancerous cells. 

I'll push for the metacam. 

I'm in tears right now because I was just up there and I had the hardest time giving her the meds. Her eye looks terrible and so does her cheek. She hates me too. I feel terrible for putting her through this. 

She hasn't eaten much all day either.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Poor girl  Give her a cuddle from me

If she's not eating much, perhaps get some Ensure and try syringe feeding her that? Or leaving some in a dish. It will rehydrate her and make sure that she gets at least some of the daily nutrients that she is meant to be having.

I think your vet, although he's helping, isn't making things much easier for you. At least if you knew the results, you could change the treatment accordingly.

Don't beat yourself up about it - you are doing so much for her. A lot more than many have done/are willing to do. You sound like you love her very much, and she knows that. She must know you are trying to help - but she needs to put on the front of having a grump on, just to keep you on your toes 

Healing vibes being sent to your girlie tonight. I hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I hurt her this morning and her face is sore now. I actually gave her some Ensure earlier today. I also gave her some soy milk. 

You are totally right. He is trying to help but he is making is difficult on me. I have decided that I'm going to call tomorrow and demand that he sees me. I don't seem to get anywhere on the telephone. So I figure he can't push me around in person. I'm going to demand different meds and some metacam. 

I try not to beat myself up over it but I do and can't help it. I know I'm helping her but I'm worried she is suffering or something. 

My grandmother is going to call tomorrow for me (I don't need the annoyance of the nasty receptionist while I'm at work) and she can be a pushy old bag! 

Thank you.


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

I just put her back in her cage with some fresh food. 

I'm worried. Her eye doesn't really look any better. It still looks swollen. It almost feels swollen on the upper part of the eye. It didn't do that until I went squeezing her. What if I did that to her?

Shes having a hard time walking around too. She looks totally miserable 


I don't know what to do.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

See the vet, ask what he says about her eye. It may be due to swelling (abscesses -well the tissue around them- swell when being played with, I've found). You're doing everything right, as far as I see it - unfortunately it may just be an unexpected complication that you could never have seen coming


----------

